# Hello



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello everyone. Thought I'd join your little board here. My interests are horror movies (of course). Favorites: Aliens, Freddy vs. Jason, TCM, Session 9, Cabin Fever, The Thing, Black Christmas, and Halloween. Also, i'm into metal. Favorite bands: In Flames, Metallica, Fear Factory, Iron Maiden, Nirvana, BLS, etc... Anyway, just thought i'd check in.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, you'll fit in quite nicely here then! Welcome aboard, and feel free to post to your heart's content. :voorhees:


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board! Please help yourself to a complimentary Snickers bar (actually, I just grabbed it from Zombie-F's pantry).


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ah ha! Except, I don't even HAVE a pantry!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

In that case.... who....

Oops! Sorry Sinister, ol' buddy ol' pal -- I'll replace that Snickers I stol---I mean, borrowed from you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Evil! I would make this a longer welcome, but a certain candy snatching knave who's initials are "C.T." must be dealt with before he can run off with my Almond Joy stash! If you'll please excuse me...! (Sound of a shotgun being loaded)


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Wow, two of my favourite words - pantry and knave, in one thread!

Welcome, phone number dude (or dudette, as the case may be).


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Welcome aboard, Evil! I would make this a longer welcome, but a certain candy snatching knave who's initials are "C.T." must be dealt with before he can run off with my Almond Joy stash! If you'll please excuse me...! (Sound of a shotgun being loaded)


Hee hee! Got your Almond Joys!

Uh oh... did that sound gay?


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Omghai2u!!!!1


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Stop stealing my onez!!11


----------

